# Kaanapali Beach Club reservation



## ccwu (Feb 6, 2016)

I recently trying to reserve KBC for 2017 and found very few availability.  I used to be able to find the whole month with all kinds of units available.  I am platinum elite and I own KBC (Hawaiian collection) for years.

Any other member find the same?  Is this because they added more resorts to be Hawaiian Collection and more demands?  I rather paying more MF with few resorts in the collection.  For me this is a disaster.  :annoyed:


----------



## youppi (Feb 7, 2016)

I check every day since a month and I never seen a single week available at KBC for Feb 2017. I seen only garden and partial ocean view (no ocean view nor ocean front) at Poipu. I never seen this in the past. I always booked 2 weeks at KBC or Poipu 13 month in advance for end of Feb without any problem but not this year.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 7, 2016)

I just did a search at KBC for Feb 2017, which showed about 30 available units, in all view categories, and even a few of the 2-bedroom units.


----------



## youppi (Feb 7, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I just did a search at KBC for Feb 2017, which showed about 30 available units, in all view categories, and even a few of the 2-bedroom units.



This is what I get as a Silver member Hawaii Collection (see attachment)


Are you Gold or Platinum member or week owner ?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 7, 2016)

youppi said:


> This is what I get as a Silver member Hawaii Collection (see attachment)
> View attachment 2499
> 
> Are you Gold or Platinum member or week owner ?



This is what I get. I am gold in points with a combination of trust ownership and a deeded week that we still own but have added to the club.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 7, 2016)

youppi said:


> This is what I get as a Silver member Hawaii Collection (see attachment)
> View attachment 2499
> 
> Are you Gold or Platinum member or week owner ?


Are you silver with trust points?  Or are you silver with a deeded week that you still own?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 7, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This is what I get. I am gold in points with a combination of trust ownership and a deeded week that we still own but have added to the club.



I am a silver member with a deeded week, and I see the same list as Steve. If you're in the Hawaii Trust Collection, you won't see the same availability as deeded week owners that put their week into the Club.


----------



## youppi (Feb 7, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Are you silver with trust points?  Or are you silver with a deeded week that you still own?



Silver trust points.

Are you seeing week after Feb 7, 2017 (13 months ahead or you see 12 months only due to you are week owner in Hawaii)


----------



## youppi (Feb 7, 2016)

artringwald said:


> I am a silver member with a deeded week, and I see the same list as Steve. If you're in the Hawaii Trust Collection, you won't see the same availability as deeded week owners that put their week into the Club.



So, what you see is the deeded week inventory. The point trust inventory is totally empty. First time I see this. So, DRI have kept all Feb 2017 weeks for deeded floating week owners and nothing for points trust owners. Same thing for ocean view and ocean front view at Poipu. If it is the case, it is not fair due to trust points owners pay more in MF then deeded week owners and have less.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 7, 2016)

We've turned in both our weeks but, our account is still open online as a general member. As a general member of a deeded week in points the earliest we could reserve is 10 months. I can see a LOT of inventory for October, November and halfway thru December. Nothing different than what we had seen in previous years.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 7, 2016)

youppi said:


> So, what you see is the deeded week inventory. The point trust inventory is totally empty. First time I see this. So, DRI have kept all Feb 2017 weeks for deeded floating week owners and nothing for points trust owners. Same thing for ocean view and ocean front view at Poipu. If it is the case, it is not fair due to trust points owners pay more in MF then deeded week owners and have less.



The trust can only book as many units as the ones that are in the trust. Deeded owners in the Club can only book units put into the Club by other deeded owners. DRI can't choose which goes where. I have a difficult time booking anything in February with my deeded Club points, even when I book it as soon as I can. However, I usually don't have trouble booking the weeks we own that are not part of the Club. Those weeks are also in a separate inventory. It gives DW a headache when I try and explain it all. I have to thank T_R_Oglodyte for explaining it so well in other threads.

In any case, I agree that it's not fair for trust owner's to pay so much more in MF. I'm sure DRI makes a very healthy profit on the overhead charged for the trust arrangement.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 7, 2016)

youppi said:


> So, what you see is the deeded week inventory. The point trust inventory is totally empty. First time I see this. So, DRI have kept all Feb 2017 weeks for deeded floating week owners and nothing for points trust owners. Same thing for ocean view and ocean front view at Poipu. If it is the case, it is not fair due to trust points owners pay more in MF then deeded week owners and have less.



It shouldn't be deeded week inventory because deeded weeks aren't supposed to be available until 12 months before check-in.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 7, 2016)

youppi said:


> So, what you see is the deeded week inventory. The point trust inventory is totally empty. First time I see this. So, DRI have kept all Feb 2017 weeks for deeded floating week owners and nothing for points trust owners. Same thing for ocean view and ocean front view at Poipu. If it is the case, it is not fair due to trust points owners pay more in MF then deeded week owners and have less.


Trust owners pay the same maintenance fees as deeded owners.  What trust owners pays as maintenance fees is simply the maintenance fees for what the trust owns, prorated by the number of trust points owned.  

Where trust owners pay extra is the annual trust operation fee, which has nothing to do with maintenance fees.


----------



## ccwu (Feb 8, 2016)

I have been searching from February for next year.  This is frustrating.  So I decide to chat with the "Chat" bottom on my website. She could not find any availability before 3/8/2017.  She said that I was too late.  She said that other grabbed it. She was able to book for me for a week starting 3/11.  I asked her how she could go beyond 3/8, 13 weeks in advance.  She said just search 15 days before and after 3/8/2017 ( I do not see that I have the options on today, 2/8/2016.  She did not tell me what changed.  I am still not happy that I can not do it myself.  I guess that from now on, I have to request the rep to get me a reservation.


----------



## youppi (Apr 10, 2016)

ccwu said:


> I have been searching from February for next year.  This is frustrating.  So I decide to chat with the "Chat" bottom on my website. She could not find any availability before 3/8/2017.  She said that I was too late.  She said that other grabbed it. She was able to book for me for a week starting 3/11.  I asked her how she could go beyond 3/8, 13 weeks in advance.  She said just search 15 days before and after 3/8/2017 ( I do not see that I have the options on today, 2/8/2016.  She did not tell me what changed.  I am still not happy that I can not do it myself.  I guess that from now on, I have to request the rep to get me a reservation.



There is now every day check-in date from Feb 22, 2017 to end of March and beyond. I don't know where this inventory come from (cancellation/deed week/DRI rental/hold for other Collections since we arrive at the 10 months window) but it may interest you.


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 21, 2016)

*If you rent from an KBC owner, must you pay the resort fee?*

If you rent from an KBC owner, must you pay the resort fee?


----------

